# How Do



## hellbilly007 (May 12, 2008)

My name is Keith. I enjoy long walks on the beach, wait, wrong site. Anyways, just an average Joe with a taste for sound quality. Only on a consumer level though. I'm a truck driver, so I spend ALOT of time listening to music. Hoping one day to own my own truck just so I can mod it to my likings.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry I must have missed it. Where is the meet and greet going to be?


----------



## hellbilly007 (May 12, 2008)

My bad, I misinterpreted the "meet and greet"


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Try this on for size:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=15


----------

